# Angeln mit Nudeln



## Flussbarsch (5. Juli 2006)

Ich habe vor kurzem auf einer Internetseite gelesen das die Leute in Polen vorwiegend mit Nudeln anfüttern bzw. angeln aus Kostengründen vorwiegend. Sie sollen auch ganz gut fangen damit an Plötzen, Rotfedern, Schleien aber auch Brassen und einige Karpfen.

Ich wollte das gerne mal testen ob das ein wirklich fängiger Köder ist. Hat hier zufälligerweise schon jemand mit Nudeln als Köder geangelt und was gefangen?


----------



## MelaS72 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln mit Nudeln*

noch nicht, aber gib Bescheid über Erfolg oder Misserfolg #6


----------



## Flussbarsch (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln mit Nudeln*

okay werde ich natürlich machen trotzdem wäre ich über Antworten dankbar wo mit Nudeln bereits geangelt wurde


----------



## sitzangler (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln mit Nudeln*

Hörnchennudeln nicht zu weich kochen, danach mit Aromastoffen versetzen (Vanille usw.) in einer Plastebox mit Semmelbröseln aufbewahren, Semmelbrösel deshalb, die nehmen das letzte Wasser auf,sonst werden die Nudeln zu weich.
Angeboten direkt auf dem Haken oder am Haar.
Brassen, Rotfedern und auch Karpfen stehn drauf.
Probiers mal aus.

                                        sitzangler#:


----------



## MelaS72 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln mit Nudeln*

wielange kann man das denn so aufbewahren?


----------



## Flussbarsch (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln mit Nudeln*

@ sitzangler

vielen Dank für den Tipp. Ich brauche doch die Nudeln auch nur ein paar (3-4) Minuten kochen das sie trotzdem noch sehr zäh sind das müßte ja auch reichen


----------



## FischAndy1980 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln mit Nudeln*

Spaghettis am Haken festknoten 
meinst die sind nicht zu weich zum anködern und werfen?
Besser wäre vielleicht ,mit den Nudeln anzufüttern und dann mit z.b.  Teig oder so Angeln


----------



## Flussbarsch (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln mit Nudeln*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> Spaghettis am Haken festknoten
> meinst die sind nicht zu weich zum anködern und werfen?
> Besser wäre vielleicht ,mit den Nudeln anzufüttern und dann mit z.b. Teig oder so Angeln


 
von Spaghetti war auch nicht die Rede. Hörnchennudeln oder auch klein geschnittene Maccaronis. Wie gesagt in Polen fischen die ganz erfolgreich damit. Also warum sollte das hier nicht auch gehen wenn es auch etwas ungewöhnlich ist?


----------



## MelaS72 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln mit Nudeln*

hm...überlege grade, ob man die Nudeln nachher mit im Futter mit untermischen kann?
Ja, ich weiss...können schon, aber würde das was bringen?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln mit Nudeln*



			
				Flussbarsch schrieb:
			
		

> von Spaghetti war auch nicht die Rede. Hörnchennudeln oder auch klein geschnittene Maccaronis. Wie gesagt in Polen fischen die ganz erfolgreich damit. Also warum sollte das hier nicht auch gehen wenn es auch etwas ungewöhnlich ist?


 
Ja klar,probier es aus.Aber auf Teig beissen die Plötzen und konsorten doch auch.Warum dann unbedingt Nudeln?


----------



## Flussbarsch (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln mit Nudeln*

Das will ich ja testen ob Nudeln fängiger sind. Wie gesagt in Polen ist das an der Tagesordnung


----------



## sitzangler (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln mit Nudeln*

@flussbarsch

3 Minuten kochen müsste ausreichen, die Nudeln müssen nach dem Kochen so ähnlich wie Gummi sein man darf sie nicht zerdrücken können.


                                                  sitzangler#:


----------



## DeMax (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln mit Nudeln*

Also was ich mir auf Karpfen gut vorstellen könnte wären kleine Gnoccies (hoffentlich wird das so geschrieben)


----------



## Naglfar (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln mit Nudeln*

servus,

@demax: natürlich geht das.

übrigens sind nudeln doch meist aus hartweizengries und ei. das einzige problem dabei ist nur, dass es meist beim anködern bzw auswerfen probleme gibt.

kleine stückchen an der stippe funktionieren einwandfrei. 

ich habs schon getan und hatte eigentlich nur probleme beim anködern und weit auswerfen, weil die nudeln zu weich waren. aber mit der richtigen nudelform und kochzeit sollte auch dies kein problem sein. anbieten kann man die nudeln eigentlich auf jede art. ob an der pose, auf grund oder an der oberfläche ( zbsp.penne mit styropor drin...)

es empfiehlt sich, aromen beim kochen ins wasser zu geben und sehr kurz kochen. je nach sorte ca. 5min. der kern der nudeln sollte noch hart sein, aber nicht brechen.

das ganze bringt mich grad auf eine idee: grüne penne an der oberfläche auf graser....wird nächste woche gleich ausprobiert!

viel spaß beim experimentieren!

gruß,
naglfar


----------



## Fish&Chips (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln mit Nudeln*

Hallo,

habe schon einmal mit Hörnchennudeln geangelt. Ich hatte aber 5 Tage vorher schon begonnen anzufüttern. Funktioniert super!
Habe am Tag, wo ich geangelt hatte, ca. 20 Brassen von 50cm gefangen:q . Leider keine anderen Fische#t . Nach dem Anfüttern hatten die Fische keinerlei Scheu den Köder zu nehmen. Auffällig war für mich die gleichmäßige Größe der Brassen. Schien ein ganzer Schwarn zu sein der sich über die Nudeln hermachte. Ist also empfehlenswert.


----------



## richard (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln mit Nudeln*

Nimm Hörnchennudeln, die gerillt sind und nicht die glatten. Wasser zum Kochen bringen, dan Hörnchen rein, zweieinhalb Minuten kochen lassen.
Dazwischen Paniermehl auf ein Teller geben und mit Vanillezucker durchsetzen. Nach 2 1/2 Minuten Hörnchen raus, vom Wasser absieben und in Paniemhl wälzen. 
Halten toll am Haken, habe damit etliche Karpfen gefangen.

good luck#6
Ritschie


----------

